# Hospital In Aberdeenshire July 2014/ Aug 2015



## shadow1993 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi,
This is the 2nd time at this location for me. Went to show my friends around and didn't take any pics but I will post ones from my first visit a few years ago, not much has changed.

A bit of history:

The hospital was built in 1900 for tuberculosis patients, when TB died down it served as a luxury hotel but was taken over during the war to server as a billet for troops. Finally it was used as a nursing home for the elderly before being closed in 1998. Has sat empty since, surprisingly good condition for being derelict for over 16 years.

Outside shot to get an idea of the size of the place:



Some areas are in pretty dire state while some are completely damp free and safe:



All the weird things you find:



Shame that people feel the need to break cool items:


Its totally destroyed now 

This was particularly creepy, found in a pitch dark basement:






I think we have?



Stained Glass, Broken Glass & Glass:








This is how close the new facility and the public are to the site we are exploring:



Basement tunnel leading to nowhere, very cramped smelly and full of big spiders



View out of the tower:



Nobody is Watching:



Shot going back to the car:



Thanks for looking.. this is only my 2nd post so suggestions/ improvements are welcome.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 28, 2015)

What a fantastic place to explore - I bet you had a great time  nice pics!


----------



## krela (Aug 28, 2015)

I think this is the one my Nan used to work at in the 60s. Thanks for posting, always good to see it.


----------



## shadow1993 (Aug 28, 2015)

You're welcome.. I have a few more to post when i find some time. 

I've been to most known places around here so there wont be much stuff I haven't seen already


----------



## HughieD (Aug 28, 2015)

I would say that's a pretty damn good post for your second report! Only advice....keep up the good work!


----------



## ironsky (Aug 28, 2015)

I believe that this former hospital was featured on the TV program Restoration in a bid for funding. I don't think it won and by the looks of it not going to restored anytime soon. The main construction of the building is wood and is or was listed.


----------



## shadow1993 (Aug 28, 2015)

Up to date exterior shot for you aswell


----------



## smiler (Aug 28, 2015)

Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 29, 2015)

I have seen a lot of photos of the outside of this building but never any of the interior. A very good post. Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 29, 2015)

Great photos and what a cracking radiogram!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 30, 2015)

What a lovely old place! 
Loving the pano shot too! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## shadow1993 (Aug 31, 2015)

thanks for the kind words  makes it worth while posting this stuff up.


----------



## gingrove (Aug 31, 2015)

The radioactive thing in the 3 rd shot is a smoke detector head no problem unless you eat it or snort it!


----------



## Scattergun (Oct 3, 2015)

Perfect place for an asbestos sandwich


----------



## the lex files (Oct 11, 2015)

Great stuff, cheers for posting!


----------



## Stefan Gellrich (Oct 12, 2015)

*Hi I visited Glen o' Dee 4 times over the past 4 months, it has been badly vandalised since the pictures were taken. Most of the stained glass is smashed, the Radio is in pieces, all toilets and Hand wash basins destroyed. Quiet a few gaps in the floors as well. Whilst filming in there I captured some really weird stuff on the audio track, whispers and the like, quiet scary. Work mate told me the place is known to be haunted.*


----------

